# Empfehlung für USE-FLAGs

## Jörg Brakebusch

Hi,

nach einem Ausflug zu SuSE möchte ich nun Gentoo wieder neu aufsetzen.

Probleme bereitet mir immer die richtige Auswahl der USE-FLags (ich möchte nichts wichtiges vergessen und ich möchte auch nichts überflüssigen  :Wink:  ), wer kann mir bei nachvolgendem System/Konfiguration einen Tip geben?

System: Athlon XP 2500 Barton mit 512 MB-RAM, ATI-Radeon 9600XT GK, DVD-LW und CD-Brenner, HP-DJ 3325 Drucker und Canonscanner Lide 20, Epox-Board 8KRA2+ mit VIA KT600 Chipsatz, Realtek ALC655 Sound, VIA6103 PHY Netwerkkarte, USB2 und Firewire. Maus und Tastatur via PS/2, Handspring PDA (Visor Deluxe)

Das möchte ich machen: Es soll ein KDE-System werden, ich möchte Drucken, Scannen, CD's Brennen, DVD's anschauen, Mysql-Datenbanken(evtl. auch Postgres) nutzen und PHP via Apache nutzen, einen Mailserver einrichten, PGP nutzen, Bilder bearbeiten, im Internet surfen, Musik hören, Textsatz via LaTeX, evtl. etwas C/C++ Programmierung, Datenaustausch mit meinem PDA.

Ich denke das wars  :Wink: ...

Wäre echt klasse wenn mir jemand ein bischen helfen könnte  :Confused: 

Gruß

Jörg

PS OT: Sollte ich mdir oder mbox verwenden ?

----------

## Earthwings

```

emerge ufed

ufed

```

ist dafür ganz nützlich

----------

## kosta

Hallo,

meine Srategie mit den USE-Flags ist folgende: Erstmal ansehen, welche Flags als default gesetzt sind ("/etc/make.profile/use.defaults", wenn ich mich nicht irre), und danach alle Flags, von denen du weisst, dass du sie nicht brauchst, deaktivieren. Dann alle Flags hinzufügen, die du gebrauchen kannst. In deinem Fall scheint mir "mysql qt kde scanner tetex xmms pda" sinnvoll zu sein. Du solltest dich ansonsten zwischen APM oder ACPI entscheiden, ebenso zwischen ALSA und OSS. Im Zweifelsfal würde ich ALSA und ACPI wählen; und alles andere, was ich nicht sicher kenne, weglassen.

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

Hi,

danke ufed war ein guter Tip!

Auch der Weg, von kosta hat mir weitergeholfen  :Smile: 

Danke ihr beiden!

Jörg

----------

## nerdbert

ich muß ehrlich gestehen, daß ich nicht so richtig and dieses System glaube. Wenn man noch nicht viel Ahnung hat geht man durch die flags nach dem Motto: Ogg? Ja ich mag ogg vorbis und deshalb wähle ich es aus.

Ich benutze mitlerweile fast keine flags, statt dessen benutze ich die "v" Option, wenn ich etwas wichtiges emerge. Ob nun Applikation X mit oder ohne Y kompiliert wird ist mir dabei egal. Es gibt natürlich Fälle, in denen es wirklich Sinn macht (wie z.b moznoirc), aber meistens verlängert es nur die Kompilierzeit. Es gibt zwar fälle, in denen dies wirklich einen Unterschied macht, aber für 90% der Pakete ist mir das einfach egal.

Mein Tip: Einfach kompilieren - man kann ja beim nächsten Update darüber nachdenken, ob "+msi" einen Unterschied macht.

----------

## sirro

wer nur paketweise USE-Flags setzt der sollte mal "man portage" nach /etc/portage/packages.use durchsuchen. Das ist dann recht hilfreich. Bin mir gerade meine Datei am zusammenbauen.

----------

## MrTom

Hab da so eine Mischung aus emerge -pv und ufed.

Mit UFED nimm ich schon mal die wichtigsten Flags. 

Das bekommt man mit der Zeit raus, welche man braucht und welche nicht  :Wink: 

Aber viele sind auch logisch (Gnome, X, KDE, CUPS, Samba, etc). Die anderen mache ich dann, wenn es soweit ist...

Bevor ich ein Programm emerge mach ich auch immer "emerge -pv foo".

Dann schau ich mir das an und wenn ich einen Flag nicht kenne, schau ich meisten in UFED, gentoo.org oder im Forum nach, was er bewirkt.

Wenn für mich brauchbare Flags dabei sind, geh ich schnell in UFED und wähle den Flag uns.

Nun mach ich nochmals den "emerge -pv" und seh nach, was er nun alles installieren will (sicher ist sicher). 

Damit bin ich bis dato immer sehr gut gefahren.

Einfach blind einen emerge zu machen ohne genau die Flags zu kennen finde ich persönlich nicht so toll. Oft wird dann auch wirklich Schrott mitinstalliert der nicht benötigt wird oder man muss später einen Flag auswählen und nochmals alles emergen (cups, Alsa, OSS sind so spezielle Fälle).

Und wenn ich nur einen Flag für einen einzigen emerge brauche, kommt ein "USE="foo" emerge blaa" auch ganz gut  :Smile: 

----------

